
From 0 to OpenVPN is 30 Seconds – OpenVPN Tutorial using easy-rsa - bigphishy
https://a2alert.com/0-openvpn-30-seconds/
======
haskaalo
I use [https://git.io/vpn](https://git.io/vpn) shell script, its easier

